# Kydex Light Holsters



## DWood (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all, first post here. My everyday light is a Nova Tac 120T; small, one CR123, 120 lumens and easy to carry/operate. now that I am learning about lights, that may change, but it's a decent light for the $85 I paid for it.

I was looking for a small, simple light holster made of kydex and found this in a post over on m4carbine. I'd like to see other kydex holsters so please post photos and info if you have one (or more).

I have been using this set up for a few months now and it works really well. Novatac 120T and Kytex Gear belt holder. The belt holder is made for a Surefire and I cut it down to the length of my light. It was about $16 shipped and should work with any 1" light, with or without a clip. He also makes a horizontal model.

http://www.kytexgear.com/Surefire.html


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 7, 2011)

:welcome:

That looks like a pretty good setup. I may have to pick me up one of those.


----------



## purelite (Nov 7, 2011)

He should have made that holster a little longer for the Surefire . At least on the vertical one. You sit down with that and unless it is locked out its gonna light up. Just a little more Kydex to cover the tailcap is all thats needed. I like the way he did the clip though.


----------



## DWood (Nov 8, 2011)

purelite said:


> He should have made that holster a little longer for the Surefire . At least on the vertical one. You sit down with that and unless it is locked out its gonna light up. Just a little more Kydex to cover the tailcap is all thats needed. I like the way he did the clip though.



I forgot to mention that the holster was about an inch longer but I trimmed it with a Dremel to fit my Nova Tac light. The design with the open slot allows the holster to flex slightly allowing easy reholstering, yet the light is very secure. The pocket clip fits in the slot perfectly. The holster is also very secure on the 1 1/2" belt I carry it on.


----------



## DWood (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone else got kydex holsters? Please post photos.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am also interested in holster options. I need something for my Olight t10 and Lumapower IncenDio. Any leather options?


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Nov 11, 2011)

I make kydex holsters for all of my handguns, but I haven't tried for a flashlight yet. I don't carry any lights on my belt, so I haven't seen the need yet. A full size handgun holster made from 2 pieces of kydex, held together by about 10 rivets and finished off to look very clean and professional takes about 3 hours. A simple flashlight holster made from 1 small piece of kydex would probably take about an hour less, and costs maybe $3-5 worth of materials, depending on any hardware used for clips, rivets, belt loops, etc. 

For anyone with a little patience, and a few basic tools, kydex holster making is a fun and rewarding hobby. There are many online resources for advice, instructions, and materials.

If I get around to making a flashlight kydex holster, I'll post pics.


----------



## DWood (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is my EDC on my belt in the trimmed down holster. I carry it every day, wheter working or not. It is so small it is almost not noticed.






Here is the original holster for the Surefire (from the kytexgear.com web site):


----------



## DWood (Nov 11, 2011)

Deleted double tap


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Nov 11, 2011)

DWood,

I like that, it looks great. 

I've been thinking of making a generic Surefire P/C series kydex holster (that would work with both a standard bezel and a Defender bezel), but I've been envisioning something wrapped around the head, holding the light bezel-down on the belt. A small square of kydex wrapped and formed around the bezel, riveted together around the bottom and 1 side, with just enough retention around the opening to hold the light in if you turned it upside down. It would make for a very fast draw, without having to reorient the light in your hand after pulling it from the holster (as you would with a bezel-up holster). Maybe I'll attempt it this weekend.


----------



## DWood (Nov 12, 2011)

That sounds interesting JL. Side rivets mean a wider holster which takes up more room on the belt. Riveting only one side will help to keep the width to a minimum which I prefer. 

I like the minimalist design of my kytex gear holster. It's barely wider than the light plus it is easy to put on or remove without taking off the belt. The two angled hooks on the back keep it securely in place.

Post photos when you build your holster.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 13, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> I am also interested in holster options. I need something for my Olight t10 and Lumapower IncenDio. Any leather options?



Yes.


----------



## whomever (Nov 13, 2011)

FWIW, I just got one of these and am happy with it:

http://garrettindustries.mybigcommerce.com/products/TLH1-Flashlight-Holder.html


----------



## DWood (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, that's one I haven't seen before.


----------



## tyrantrave (Nov 14, 2011)

Great looking holster, got to get me one of those.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

Will an HDS fit that?


----------



## DWood (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe the HDS is a 1" light, although a little longer, so it should fit without a problem. The split design of the holster allows it to flex slightly.

Perfect for a 1" light.


----------



## Phantom309 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread. But I'm running out of the old style fenix 1AA elastic holsters, and don't really like the new nylon flap holsters. I'd love to find a kydex holster for the Nitecore D10 or D11.2 I edc. A bing search lead me to this thread, so I thought I'd bring it back instead of starting my own.


----------



## BillSWPA (Sep 16, 2014)

I have used Kydex belt pouches from Blade-Tech, Comp-Tac, and Custom Carry Concepts. All work reasonably well. Of the three, Blade-Tech is the bulkiest, and Custom Carry Concepts is the least bulky. My personal preference is for either Comp-Tac or Custom Carry Concepts, but all three companies are worth a look. Often one of them will offer a pouch for a particular light that is not accommodated by the others, and this can become the deciding factor if that light happens to be your EDC.


----------



## OCD (Sep 16, 2014)

Check out forcetech.biz I went through 2 of the holsters pictured above. They worked great and weren't very bulky, but both eventually cracked at the bend of the belt clip. Forcetech has a variety of colors and are reasonably priced.


----------

